# Native 125G tank and sunfish picture



## Orangespotted (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful tank, the vallisneria is lovely. Your longear has great potential for beautiful coloration, looks a little worn though. Planning on adding any more fish or is this simply a relaxing retirement home for your senior sunfish?


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Orangespotted, he is 7 years old, I believe he is starting to show his age, not to mention I just moved him about 30 minutes before the picture. He was NOT happy with me for that. He has not been netted in 5 years! LOL. He is a tough cookie though, I had him and a Redbreast that was double his size and they got into it while I was away on Vacation. The longear lost half of this gill flap on the other side, but they haven't fought since. The Redbreast since moved to my friends 500G pond in front of their house. 
There will be other Sunfish soon, letting the plants root a bit more and watching my parameters. Adding one more Longear, a Pumkinseed, a Northern Bluegill and a Redbrest. Also a school of Spotfin Shiners.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful fish!

How about some driftwood?


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

I am considering doing a piece of driftwood. At times, there is a fallen tree that will wind up in the river. I might add a pretty large piece to break up territories.


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

I am considering this one. It's dimensions are...
Length:28
Height:7
Width :6.5


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, put in driftwood, and more of the rocks you are using... the val looks good, I'd add more...


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

Aplomado said:


> Yes, put in driftwood, and more of the rocks you are using... the val looks good, I'd add more...


Hoping the val spreads soon, its shooting runners already.


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

A Macro shot. My 7 year old Longear showing some teeth!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice pictures...


----------

